# Fort Pickens?



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I'm goin to Pickens tomarrow and was just wondering wat was bittin. Any kings?


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Im sorry. Hope you take some baracades to keep the crowds more than a couple of feet away.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Just bathe in squid juice. It seems to keep everyone at a safe distance upwind!:moon


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (6/11/2009)*Just bathe in squid juice. It seems to keep everyone at a safe distance upwind!:moon


I was thinking more along the lines of Menhaden Oil shampoo, with Claydo Chum soap! But I still dont know, its the season and all the tourists are out by the hundreds and will be all up in your way using the biggest zebco reel they can find, or a cheap spining reel using it upside down with the premade steel 2 hook drop rigs with red beds you can buy at walmart using a bobber and pre-cut shrimp for bait. DOnt know if that will keep them away or not.


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

LOl yeah its bad but still fish there to be caught!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

no kings yet as far as i've heard, spanish, black snappers, flounder, and redfish are being caught quite frequently, live shrimp, bull minnows for the reds, flounder and snapper, and live ly's or any kind of lure like a gotcha for the spanish.


----------



## Michael from Ark. (May 29, 2009)

> *amberj (6/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *angus_cow_doctor (6/11/2009)*Just bathe in squid juice. It seems to keep everyone at a safe distance upwind!:moon
> ...




I do a lot of freshwater trout fishing and I think the same crowd migrates through here. Salmon eggs and snagging hooks (far fetched, but not very far).

Proper Prior Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance!


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

There were a few kings that I saw caught there on Sunday. However, it was the biggest spectacle you've ever seen out there.


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Also some slot reds on the east side of the old pier.Live shrimp or ly's with a slip sinker or if the current allows a 1/4 to 1/2 oz jig head works really good!But the black snapper (mmm) lol ought to be taking over soon so down sizing your hook wouldnt be a bad idea.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I went and fished from the bank in the pass on saturday. I was unsuccessful in catching anything in 2 hours. Also did not see any schools of baitfish, etc.


----------

